# New incan flashlight in 2020: STILL possible!



## 325addict (Sep 13, 2020)

So, you are in for a new incan flashlight, maybe your first after you've tried numerous LED lights, but... you cannot find any new incan flashlight on the market anymore... I saw another thread here from someone telling us a new incan flashlight should be available on ebay, many of us looked, but nobody seems to have found it. 

Indeed, an "off-the-shelf" new incan light may be very hard to find nowadays, but there's one company who sells all kinds of separate parts from which you can compose your own flashlight. Meet Lumens Factory 

A good start is their Seraph SP-6, a host for one 18650 battery. You can find it here, it comes without any light source, it is just the host (body, head and tailcap):
https://www.lumensfactory.com/en/product_detail.php?pid=330

Then, you can add one of the two 3.7V D26 incan lamp modules they have for this light:
https://www.lumensfactory.com/en/product_detail.php?pid=4
https://www.lumensfactory.com/en/product_detail.php?pid=38

Then simply add one 18650, click it on and... enjoy!

The other option you have is the longer version of the host, capable of accepting two 18500 batteries:
https://www.lumensfactory.com/en/product_detail.php?pid=446
Here, a whole lot of different lamp assemblies can be used, the ES-9, HO-9, EO-9....
As this is a 7.2V setup, brightness can be higher.

Also available is a "one cell extender", effectively making the SP-9 host suitable to accept 2X 18650 batteries:
https://www.lumensfactory.com/en/product_detail.php?pid=523
The combination of the SP-9 and this extender makes for bright AND quite long running setups! 
Combining the ES-9 lamp (that draws 850mA) and two 3500mAh 18650s make for a runtime of roughly 4 hours. And that ES-9 is still reasonably bright I can tell you.

As you can see, at Lumens Factory the incan flashlight is FAR from dead!! Grab them... while still available. The grey ones are nearly gone and are type II anodized, the black ones are type III hard anodized.


----------



## chillinn (Sep 13, 2020)

I think many here are already very grateful for Mark's fantastic work at Lumens Factory, from bezels to heads to reflectors to lamps to battery tubes to switches to tail caps to switch boots. The Seraph is well known to be an excellent P60 platform, but I expect most are currently ravenous for options now available there in E Series.


----------



## nbp (Sep 13, 2020)

Thanks for this great reminder about LF. I must admit I have been feeling nostalgic for old timey tools lately. For example I just bought a Case Sodbuster Jr - what might be one of the only slipjoint traditional pocket knives I’ve ever gotten amongst many fancy new midtechs. And I have been thinking about a small incan as well, like an E1 type light. I need to browse the LF site and see what could be assembled for a little clean white light fun.


----------



## 325addict (Sep 13, 2020)

nbp said:


> Thanks for this great reminder about LF. I must admit I have been feeling nostalgic for old timey tools lately. For example I just bought a Case Sodbuster Jr - what might be one of the only slipjoint traditional pocket knives I’ve ever gotten amongst many fancy new midtechs. And I have been thinking about a small incan as well, like an E1 type light. I need to browse the LF site and see what could be assembled for a little clean white light fun.



I can only encourage you to to just that. I always have an E1E in my pocket, with a 3.7V / 50 Lumens lamp assembly from Lumens Factory in it, so I can use that little E1E with a 16340 rechargeable li-ion battery. A great little light! With every pro and con that belongs to incans: great quality of light, but as it is small in size: you cannot have a great runtime... after around 40 minutes it's over. With the new 850mAh Keeppower 16340s however, that's a full hour, which is very useful. WHEN do you use your EDC light for more than an hour a day? For me, that's a non-issue. If I need a light for more than 1 hour a day, I know this before and I take another light... a Makita DML184 or DML185 for instance! With a BL1860B battery (18V / 6Ah) it lights for 10 hours on a single charge... Both of them (or even 30 hours if I use the small spotlight on top of the DML184, this one has a special bulb that draws just 200mA).
By the way: you can fit that bulb in a DML185 as well. I have two DML185s and you already guess: one has the 600mA bulb and the other has the 200mA bulb.


----------



## nbp (Sep 13, 2020)

Yeah you’re exactly right. If I think I would need a lot of runtime I have loads of LEDs I can carry in conjunction with a small incan. And years ago when you were limited to 3v CR123s and 40 min runtime you would smoke through cells so fast. But the ability to use 16340s with those bulbs you mentioned essentially makes that a non-issue anymore. I still keep primaries around for certain uses but in LED lights they last for ages if you don’t use max a lot.


----------



## chillinn (Sep 13, 2020)

Shelved for now, but for the last two years, I got plenty of E incan runtime, 2.4 hours with fivemega 18350 body, KeepPower IMR18350 1200mAh and MN02. Most want brighter incans, but I find that output level, maybe 18Lm, perfect. It is brighter than E1e w/ MN01 on CR123A, more consistent light level _and twice the runtime._ I don't know why more don't use this set up, though I see the fivemega 18350 E head E tail is out of stock, for now. I think the MN02 are getting harder to find, so no one talks about it... big secret. I have two more similar setups with Malkoff MDC 1AA bodies with Elite heads with 14500, but the AW IMR14500 I have are 650mAh. So I am waiting for the Vapcell INR14500 1000mAh to come back in stock.


----------



## nbp (Sep 14, 2020)

Those pineapple bodies are outstanding. I could definitely see building a little E1 pineapple with the aforementioned 50 lms lamp on a 16340. Are there any viable clip options for those bodies? I am trying to think of some kind of E series clip that would slip over the threads between the tailcap and body but coming up short. That would be handy.


----------



## 325addict (Sep 22, 2020)

I now got in the Seraph flashlights and I can only say: an impossible quality for such a small amount of money. Threads are impeccable, finish is very nice and feels good, stainless steel crenelated bezels look gorgeous and that tailstanding FORWARD clicky tailcap is just about as good as it gets. I dropped in that ES-9 "energy saving" incan module, and now that it is dark, I loaded two Keeppower 18500s with 2300mAh capacity, switched it on and... just WHOOW! So much light from a Xenon lamp that just draws 850mA?? Unbelievable... and that beam shape!! Just perfect! Nearly round and without ANY artifacts... I showed it to my boss today, and asked him: "How much do you think I paid for this light?" He looked 10 seconds at the Seraph, and said: "it wouldn't surprise me if you would have to pay 50 or 60 Euros for this light!" Well... enough said. If you would like to have a VERY nice incan experience with an incredible value for money, then you can't go wrong with the Seraph SP-9 and the ES-9 lamp mdule. Don't forget to order the "1-cell extender" with the light, making it suitable for accepting 2X 18650 instead of 2X 18500. This way, you can have 4 hours of incan goodness on one charge!


----------



## nbp (Oct 5, 2020)

Parts came in for this little Lumens Factory incan build. My only incan aside from a ROP modded Mag from way back. (I suppose I do have a P60 laying around I could plug into my beater G2L too.)


----------



## 325addict (Oct 6, 2020)

Whoow! This one looks VERY nice indeed! These are ALL Lumens Factory parts? 



nbp said:


> Parts came in for this little Lumens Factory incan build. My only incan aside from a ROP modded Mag from way back. (I suppose I do have a P60 laying around I could plug into my beater G2L too.)


----------



## nbp (Oct 6, 2020)

Yep!! E series clicky tail, E1P pineapple body, E series head with optional brass bezel ring, and the 90 lms incan lamp for RCR123 you recommended. I will have to post a size comparison pic, it’s really small and pocketable but throws a very nice beam. I hope to play with it outside a little tonight. I love that I can use it with rechargeables so I don’t have to feel bad playing just for fun!


----------



## carrot (Oct 6, 2020)

Yikes. This is exactly the kind of thing I have to stay away from. I have an E2e that's been begging for pocket carry, maybe a 3.7v bulb will make it guilt-free!


----------



## nbp (Oct 6, 2020)

Hey Steve! Get some Lumens Factory lamps to pop in there and play to your heart’s content! I am happy there was a little surge of incan love here lately to motivate me to put this together. As we get closer to winter these little hand warmers will be fun. I could see an E2 size light with a 17670 in the future for extended runtime.


----------



## thermal guy (Oct 6, 2020)

16650 is what you want. Much higher capacity.


----------



## Buck91 (Oct 6, 2020)

Another huge fan of the Seraph series here. I just wish there was an option for a tailcap where the clicky wasn’t recesses quite as far. Still fantastic quality with a unique asthetic.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 6, 2020)

To tailstand or protrude? What I like about some tailcaps is the indentions that let your thumb get past the shoulder easily while still able to tail stand. That presents it own issue though. It can be a jabber. 

To me the button travel matters. Especially in a tailcap that rests at or below the shoulder. 
I think the scout tailcap is a great compromise. Wide shoulder, small button that requires enough travel to not accidently activate but not so far you acciently click when you meant to signal. Then to click isn't so bad either. Pressure required is spot on too. Thanks to lego ability an incan E1 with a scout tailcap makes a mighty fine every day carry.

Still waiting on a Seraph, but knowing how other Lumens Factory products are engineered and executed I expect to like that one as much as I like Mr Malkoff's tailcap design.


----------



## Buck91 (Oct 6, 2020)

bykfixer said:


> To tailstand or protrude? What I like about some tailcaps is the indentions that let your thumb get past the shoulder easily while still able to tail stand. That presents it own issue though. It can be a jabber.
> 
> To me the button travel matters. Especially in a tailcap that rests at or below the shoulder.
> I think the scout tailcap is a great compromise. Wide shoulder, small button that requires enough travel to not accidently activate but not so far you acciently click when you meant to signal. Then to click isn't so bad either. Pressure required is spot on too. Thanks to lego ability an incan E1 with a scout tailcap makes a mighty fine every day carry.
> ...




The tabs/ears instead of a fully circlular tail standing ridge would be one solution, as would a taller button though that would compromise tail standing that some people like. Its nice that its unlikely to accidentally activate but the button is just too recessed for use with a weapon (whether two handed or mounted). Not that I'm exactly 007 but still, gotta have something to SEE that bump in the night with.

While something like a Surefire Z41 with a McClicky is just about ideal for so-called "tactical" use even the lanyard ridges like can be found on Nitecore lights works well. Nothing *wrong* with LF's tailcap design I just wish it was a little more bias towards switch use.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 6, 2020)

What about swapping in a mcclicky into the seraph tailcap Buck? Any better? 
I'm waiting on my first ever Seraph so I'm not familiar with its tailcap.


----------



## mrsteel (Oct 7, 2020)

Well thanks.. Now I'm getting one.. or two... I was literally just thinking, where can I find a new Incan light, I've been really kicking around picking up some used ones on ebay but now that I know I can get new ones from lumens factory I couldn't be happier.


----------



## 325addict (Oct 7, 2020)

The tailcap switch is good for up to 3 Amps and is of good quality. No flickering while pressing it etc. so I seriously doubt if swapping it would make much of a difference.



bykfixer said:


> What about swapping in a mcclicky into the seraph tailcap Buck? Any better?
> I'm waiting on my first ever Seraph so I'm not familiar with its tailcap.


----------



## 325addict (Oct 7, 2020)

I would just buy both the SP-6 and SP-9 AND that 1-cell extender. Then, the choice is yours: especially for 2-cell application, they have FOUR different lamp assemblies! All I can say: the ES-9 really surprised me, how bright it is with just 0.85 Amps of current consumption. Here, you can really choose. Want the brightest and runtime doesn't matter? Just take the EO-9 for your 2-cell setup. For the SP-6 there are 2 lamp assemblies with a voltage of 3.7V. But you could also drop in two pieces 18350 batteries into the SP-6 and share / use the same lamp assemblies! Take the ES-9 for the 2X 18350 batteries, and take the EO-9 for two 18650 batteries in the SP-9 plus one extender. Or just take two pieces 18500 and just drop them in!



mrsteel said:


> Well thanks.. Now I'm getting one.. or two... I was literally just thinking, where can I find a new Incan light, I've been really kicking around picking up some used ones on ebay but now that I know I can get new ones from lumens factory I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Buck91 (Oct 7, 2020)

I agree with 325addict that the stock switch is of good quality. While I have a spare McClicky I haven’t swapped it in yet. Probably worth a try though I doubt it’ll change much. If I remember tonight I’ll try it on my Malkoff/Seraph host.


----------



## ma tumba (Oct 7, 2020)

Speaking of incands. I have come to the conclusion that I like either very powerful ones, 500++ lumens for great outdoor tint, or very dim, orange ones, ~1lm, as bedside assistants. 

Medium power ones, like e- or p- series with whatever bulb they accept just see no use, despite I own and like them very much.

But I have one e1e which I do use, with a yuji 3200k 5mm LED in tad’s adapter. No one would ever guess it is not incand! And I like the beam profile a lot more than that of a hotwire in this host


----------



## mrsteel (Oct 7, 2020)

325addict said:


> I would just buy both the SP-6 and SP-9 AND that 1-cell extender. Then, the choice is yours: especially for 2-cell application, they have FOUR different lamp assemblies! All I can say: the ES-9 really surprised me, how bright it is with just 0.85 Amps of current consumption. Here, you can really choose. Want the brightest and runtime doesn't matter? Just take the EO-9 for your 2-cell setup. For the SP-6 there are 2 lamp assemblies with a voltage of 3.7V. But you could also drop in two pieces 18350 batteries into the SP-6 and share / use the same lamp assemblies! Take the ES-9 for the 2X 18350 batteries, and take the EO-9 for two 18650 batteries in the SP-9 plus one extender. Or just take two pieces 18500 and just drop them in!



I ordered the SP-6 and SP-9 with the 1-cell extender. I got several lamp assemblies for the SP-9 and for now just got one for my SP-6. I've reread your post several times and still have a bit of a hard time wrapping my head around what battery combo to use. I plan on EDC'ing the SP-6 without the battery extender and I plan on using the SP-9 with the extender as I bought some 9V lamp assemblies, could you help me out a bit with what's the best battery combo to use there? Is it 18650's?


----------



## mrsteel (Oct 7, 2020)

ma tumba said:


> Speaking of incands. I have come to the conclusion that I like either very powerful ones, 500++ lumens for great outdoor tint, or very dim, orange ones, ~1lm, as bedside assistants.
> 
> Medium power ones, like e- or p- series with whatever bulb they accept just see no use, despite I own and like them very much.
> 
> But I have one e1e which I do use, with a yuji 3200k 5mm LED in tad’s adapter. No one would ever guess it is not incand! And I like the beam profile a lot more than that of a hotwire in this host



I've noticed this as well, though I do also like using my 4D Xenon Maglite in the house too!


----------



## thermal guy (Oct 7, 2020)

nbp said:


> Parts came in for this little Lumens Factory incan build. My only incan aside from a ROP modded Mag from way back. (I suppose I do have a P60 laying around I could plug into my beater G2L too.)



Any chance you can put the smooth reflector in and comment on how it is? Got one of these coming in and curious how she throws.


----------



## mrsteel (Oct 7, 2020)

thermal guy said:


> Any chance you can put the smooth reflector in and comment on how it is? Got one of these coming in and curious how she throws.



Do they sell a smooth reflector is at lumens factory or did you get it elsewhere? Also what’s the process for switching it out? Gotta buy a new lamp assembly or just the reflector?


----------



## thermal guy (Oct 7, 2020)

When you order the head it states that it comes with both smooth and textured. Not sure how they swap out. Thinking it just drops in.


----------



## 325addict (Oct 8, 2020)

Yes, I can help you. If your plan is to EDC the SP-6 I would definitely advise to use one 18650 of good quality in it. And for the SP-9 with the 1-cell extender, that's TWO times 18650, so you just have to buy ONE battery model / size. Make sure you use one with a good protection, as some batteries will switch off when trying to power up a high-power incan bulb. I used to use the AW 2600mAh cells for that (powers up the mighty WA1185 in ONE click) but these are no longer available.
These are known to do the same:
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/2x-BLAZ...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2648

and these may work also:
https://www.nkon.nl/rechargeable/li-ion/18650-size/acebeam-18650-3100mah.html

I hope this helps!



mrsteel said:


> I ordered the SP-6 and SP-9 with the 1-cell extender. I got several lamp assemblies for the SP-9 and for now just got one for my SP-6. I've reread your post several times and still have a bit of a hard time wrapping my head around what battery combo to use. I plan on EDC'ing the SP-6 without the battery extender and I plan on using the SP-9 with the extender as I bought some 9V lamp assemblies, could you help me out a bit with what's the best battery combo to use there? Is it 18650's?


----------



## mrsteel (Oct 8, 2020)

Thanks I'll pick a few of those up!


----------



## 325addict (Oct 9, 2020)

I would surely do so, it's very rewarding. I don't know what goals you have in terms of brightness and runtime, on the Lumens Factory website you can find the specifications down left. Here you will find currents and number of lumens from all bulbs. This enables you to make an informed decision which lamp assembly you would like to buy.



mrsteel said:


> Thanks I'll pick a few of those up!


----------



## thermal guy (Oct 10, 2020)

I have been using my E1l with lumens factory 90 lumen incandescent for the past few days. Man I forgot just how bright that little puppy is.Some call it old school. I call it cool 😎


----------



## 325addict (Oct 11, 2020)

Well... I would call it HOT, especially after 10 minutes of continuous use ;-) 



thermal guy said:


> I have been using my E1l with lumens factory 90 lumen incandescent for the past few days. Man I forgot just how bright that little puppy is.Some call it old school. I call it cool 


----------



## nbp (Oct 11, 2020)

thermal guy said:


> Any chance you can put the smooth reflector in and comment on how it is? Got one of these coming in and curious how she throws.



Sorry, didn’t see this quicker. Have not tried the smooth yet. Did your parts come in to try them out already?


----------



## thermal guy (Oct 11, 2020)

No. Ordered from the site. Not sure how long shipping is taking now.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 11, 2020)

I placed an order with LF late September. Tracking it seems like it may arrive at my house tomorrow, ie figure 3 weeks, just like normal.
Edit: arrived about 3 weeks after ordered. End edit.


----------



## thermal guy (Oct 11, 2020)

Oh. Well got a bit before they get here. I scored a E1L body so ordered a E-series head/SS bezel and another 90 lumen bulb. Forgot how useful 90 lumens of incandescent can be.


----------



## nbp (Oct 11, 2020)

If you got the Fed Ex shipping then it’s only like a week to the US. Mine came very fast.


----------



## wayben (Oct 11, 2020)

I didn't realize there was such a large difference in delivery times between USPS and FedEx from Hong Kong. I went USPS for my Seraph SP6, it's been about 3 weeks and should arrive Tuesday. Next time I'll be sure to use FedEx.


----------



## nbp (Oct 11, 2020)

I don’t think I had a choice, it was just selected for me. I think in the other main LF parts thread Mark said that he had adjusted the shipping methods. Maybe you had just missed the cutoff. I dunno.


----------



## 325addict (Oct 14, 2020)

Even 50 Lumens is very useful. I use my E1e with thaat 50 Lumens LF bulb in it every day!



thermal guy said:


> Oh. Well got a bit before they get here. I scored a E1L body so ordered a E-series head/SS bezel and another 90 lumen bulb. Forgot how useful 90 lumens of incandescent can be.


----------



## chillinn (Oct 15, 2020)

Just ordered Malkoff's last 2AA body only, and a smoothie BK Elite head with a couple of HO-E1A from Lumens Factory. I had been meaning to get that Malkoff body for a few years, and when I saw Gene's new design for the 1AA body, I figured he was also retiring this style of 2AA body to replace with something similar to the new 1AA body. My 2AA E body set includes the Outdoorsman, DSS, Vital Gear twisty (also 3xCR123A), UBHII (also 3xCR123A), and now the Malkoff 2AA. 5 is an odd number, need to find one more 2AA E Series body. Does it exist?

I have never had a chance to try Mark's HO-E1A. I have been using Tad Customs' A3712 lamps with 2AA, and they're better for 3.7V cells; with 2 Eneloop cells at 2.4V, they're a little dim. Should get brighter light and slightly more runtime from HO-E1A, which is 3V @1.15A next to Tad's 3.7V @1.2A. I'll save my Tad Customs lamps for other lights. Sure wish we could continue to source Tad Customs lamps somehow.

Edit: not the last 2AA body only... now the product page indicates there are 2 left. Buy one, two more appear!


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 15, 2020)

bykfixer said:


> What about swapping in a mcclicky into the seraph tailcap Buck? Any better?
> I'm waiting on my first ever Seraph so I'm not familiar with its tailcap.





325addict said:


> The tailcap switch is good for up to 3 Amps and is of good quality. No flickering while pressing it etc. so I seriously doubt if swapping it would make much of a difference.



What I meant was does the McClicky use a firm press like the stock Seraph. The McClicky in my MD2 is actually pretty soft compared to the stock Seraph button that seems to be biased toward signaling like an Elzetta or SureFire. 

It's too bad Tad's is shutting things down. That adapter and bulb combination is a pretty good setup. 

Maglite still has some incan ML25 C cell lights called ML25IT. Using eneloops with those is like being back to the future.


----------



## chillinn (Oct 15, 2020)

bykfixer said:


> Maglite still has some incan ML25 C cell lights called ML25IT. Using eneloops with those is like being back to the future.









Poked a massive hole in the reflector, bent pins inward, and ran one of these without a lens (lamp stands out past the bezel just a tiny bit) in a Solitaire once with Efest IMR10440. _Once. _Bright, nice color temperture, fun and floody, but socket melted and the Solitaire was sacrificed for that one run well under 20 minutes, but that is the low capacity of 10440, I am sure the lamp was fine.


----------



## ma tumba (Oct 16, 2020)

yes, those c/d bulbs are real treasuries


----------



## sgt253 (Oct 16, 2020)

That’s cool. I did same thing with a Mini Mag. I gently used a drill bit ( held in my hand) to slightly enlarge the reflector to accept this bi pin bulb. Put two AA in and was greeted to a nice white beam. Brighter too! 5 minutes “work” was all it took.


----------



## chillinn (Oct 16, 2020)

bykfixer said:


> What I meant was does the McClicky use a firm press like the stock Seraph. The McClicky in my MD2 is actually pretty soft compared to the stock Seraph button that seems to be biased toward signaling like an Elzetta or SureFire.



Unless I am mistaken, there are two kinds of McClickies, soft press and firm press, and if that isn't indicated in a McClicky tail cap and switch sale, you'll probably get soft press.


----------



## chillinn (Oct 20, 2020)

New incan right here,














Lumens Factory Elite Smoothie BK w/ HO-E1A (3V 1.15A), Malkoff 2AA body, & 2x Eneloop AA

Brighter than I expected and more pocketable than I expected. I could use 2 of these, so I may repeat this easy exercise when I am able.


----------



## nbp (Oct 20, 2020)

That’s a really sharp looking light. [emoji106]🏻


----------



## chillinn (Oct 20, 2020)

nbp said:


> That’s a really sharp looking light. [emoji106]🏻



Thanks nbp, means a lot to me coming from one among those I believe _knows_ what decent looking lights look like. I had been meaning to get that Malkoff body for ages... and in the meantime, Mark started producing and selling Elite heads. The HO-E1A is a real surprise, too. I should have known it made decent white lumens. All my other 2AA lights can't fully run the A3712 I have in them, dimmer and yellow, but that lamp is for Li-ion, with which it does shine bright with such lovely spill.


----------



## nbp (Oct 20, 2020)

That head and body look made for each other, nice clean lines. Gotta appreciate lights that can run on good old dependable Eneloops too. You’re all ready for winter!


----------



## nmiller (Oct 20, 2020)

Chillinn: I'm in the process of getting a similar setup. Starting with the 1xcr123a and want to get the 16650 and 18650 bodies. Didn't think of the 2xAA. Looks like a great setup. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## chillinn (Oct 20, 2020)

Just be aware (I knew from the Malkoff 1AA bodies, but forgot), Malkoff's springs are somewhat proud and need to relax a bit. Don't throw your newest cell in first or you might see a little crush on the positive terminal. Greenbean explained to me how to remove the o-ring, boot and McClicky in Malkoff bodies to relax the spring in safety outside the body, but it was too late for one of my poor Eneloops: the one on top got a little dimple in the positive terminal from the spring squeeze against the bottom of the potted lamp. The spring does eventually relax from cells being in there over time, if my 1AA bodies are any indication. My next cell swaps will be with older cells until that spring takes it easy.


----------



## nmiller (Oct 20, 2020)

Thanks for the heads up. Last thing I want to do is damage new batteries.


----------



## chillinn (Oct 20, 2020)

nbp said:


> That head and body look made for each other, nice clean lines. Gotta appreciate lights that can run on good old dependable Eneloops too. You’re all ready for winter!



I am really digging the Leef KT4 build Greenbean hooked me up with, wonderful equipment with a truly beautiful beam. The FM1909 I ordered arrived, but the WA1185 Greenbean left in it is set just so right, I don't want to mess with swapping the lamp yet.

I rock Malkoff's 1AA with Elite head and MN02 also, love the 1AA form factor, but I have to run AW IMR14500 650mAh, and the runtime is not so great (which is why I use MN02 in it) now that I am used to the KeepPower IMR18350 1200mAh. I have some Vapcell IMR14500 1000mAh on the way from AliExpress, and no telling how long it will take them to get here. I wish someone would discover an extant or create either a G2.something bipin (whatever fits Tad's E socket) or E Series potted lamp that was tuned for a single Eneloop, 1.2V 2A, or maybe 1.1V 3A. Should give decent runtime, maybe an hour and 40 minutes, but I wonder how bright that could be. Is it possible to squeeze near 3V incan brightness out of a single 1.2V cell? Hope we find out someday.


----------



## chillinn (Oct 28, 2020)

Been really satisfied running HO-E1A on 2x NiMH. Bright and good runtime, I think an hour and a half, but I haven't been paying attention because I am using older cells. Got a couple duraleaks at the check out aisle earlier today for a runtime experiment with the HO-E1A, just to know, just in case I have nothing else. Both cells tested 1.65V. Flashed the bulb. >< I wonder how long the lamp would have lasted on just NiMH. I have an extra HO-E1A, but now I know it can only take 2x NiMH or 1x CR123A, and it will flash at 3.3V. Continuing experiment with A3712 before installing the new HO-E1A with NiMH. Better to use up the duraleaks and get rid of them asap. At 38 minutes, the MN02 on 1x Duracell Solar LiFePO4 3.2V is a touch warmer, but brighter and more intense than A3712 on 2 duraleaks, but the MN02 on 3.7V LiMn is cooler and even more intense than those. A3712 really needs Li-ion to get the proper color temperature. Maybe I'll try a Mini Mag lamp in a Tad E socket with duraleaks some other time. I need to get a Mini Mag... I want to do a runtime contest with one on alkaleaks against the HO-E1A on 2x NiMH.


----------



## Katherine Alicia (Jan 2, 2021)

Hmm... I didn`t know I had to pay shipping costs on every single item! 


Product NamePriceQuantityShipping CostSub-totalHO-4 (3.7V, 150 Lumens) High Output Reflector Module$12.991$6.50$19.49Seraph SP-6, 2 Cell Flashlight. HA3 Black (Body Only)
(Product Option: HA3 Flat/Matt Black, Crenelated Bezel)$18.501$8.50$27.00

Sub-total:$31.49Shipping Cost:$15.00Total:$46.49



especialy when there is No indication of this when checking out!


----------



## Daniel_sk (Jan 2, 2021)

You can just pick your country in the checkout page without entering other details and the shipping will be calculated.
If you add more than one item of the same type then the shipping will get cheaper (e.g. the lamp has shipping is $6.50 and next one is $3.50).
But I agree that the shipping cost calculation is a bit weird - I think for larger orders you could contact Mark directly for a better deal on combined shipping.
But still shipping a flashlight with packaging and separate lamp with FedEx from HK for $15.00 is still very reasonable. Watch out for customs / import duty in UK.


----------



## Katherine Alicia (Jan 2, 2021)

Daniel_sk said:


> But still shipping a flashlight with packaging and separate lamp with FedEx from HK for $15.00 is still very reasonable.



I guess, I`m just glad I didn`t add the extension tube and another lamp module now!


----------

